
Intel Says 10nm Server Products Coming in 1H 2020, Accelerated 7nm in 2021 - jmsflknr
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14311/intel-process-technology-update-10nm-server-products-in-1h-2020-accelerated-7nm-in-2021
======
wmf
7 nm hasn't really been accelerated; it's more like only two years late. 10 nm
was supposed to be out in 2016 which means 7 nm was supposed to be out in
~2019.

